# winters coming are you ready



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibWO6KaYXfI[/ame]


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 12, 2012)

It might be the so-called Wagon Wheel Effect but the rear tire of the front car appears to be rotating CW.


----------



## Garenius (Oct 14, 2012)

In Australia here, and it's more of summer coming over here haha


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 19, 2012)

I did my annual check to see if the 4WD works on my 2 SUVs. They did perform well even though there were used once or twice a year. - My wife sees a snow flake and goes whole-hog and hits the 4WD Low button and annually wonders why the car is slow and noisy.

All set for a week or so of 60F highs and the hopes for snow that is always not enough for others.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm ready for it. Of course in Texas that means one week of winter so I'll be alright with a sweater.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2012)

Austin. Carefull about what you joke.http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...as-than-great-lakes-region-so-far-this-winter

Always get a kick out of the little girls driving 4wd. They think if it moves the're good, never mind stopping.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 23, 2012)

Some areas in the "Great Lakes region" do get a lot of snow, but other areas do not. It all depends on the location. If you are close to the lakes and also get a wind and weather affect from the SW, S, SE the snowfall can be very dramatic and troublesome, increasing costs and discomfort.

In in the areas with winds from the north, the snow can be common and build up the statistics over the season, but is not nearly as troublesome as the areas being fed southern/gulf moisture, which creates heavy, wet snow and ice problems. I lived in the northern lower peninsula of MI where we had an annual average of about 100" and a maximum one year of 200". Most of the snow was usually "sissy snow" and it was common to get 2" in the morning with thew sky appearing almost clear and the city did not bother to plow that type because it was so light, the cars blew it off the road, but we did get some 10"+ snows, but they were also very fluffy. The southern part of the state, got heavier more troublesome snow because of the type and source of southern moisture.

Where I am now (Minneapolis/St. Paul) our snowfall is not that great with an average of about 42". Last year we had 28" with a single maximum of about 8" and our record is about 95". Much of our snow comes in the early winter/late fall or very later winter (March). One year we got 21" on Halloween and it was gone in a couple of days and the ground was bare for several months. We do get some strange snow - It is  called "snirt" (snow and dirt) that comes from the wind picking up dir in North Dakota and leaving a very light layer on any existing snow. The good thing is that our winter precipitation if followed by cold and clear skies, so the dark specks melt the snow around them when the sun comes out even at -0F. The dry weather is why I do not use my 4WD much, if at all. The exception is in the city where the cars prevent decent snow plowing, so it gets pushed and moved around and accumulates in some area. Because of parking regulations in many city area and all suburban areas, the plows run at 40 mph where possible, cleaning the streets/roads and getting the snow well away from most traffic areas. - There are always some exceptions.

The SW had its "dry heat" and we have our "dry snow/air".

Dick


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Austin. Carefull about what you joke.http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...as-than-great-lakes-region-so-far-this-winter
> 
> Always get a kick out of the little girls driving 4wd. They think if it moves the're good, never mind stopping.



Texas is huge. I think it's odd that we get grouped together like that with different areas of Texas although we're all very different in terms of geography and climate.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2012)

We have meny different climates here too. In the interier you can drive on the snow and go anywhere but down here on the coast we get very little but it's (snot) and 1" will stop everything.


----------



## Admin (Oct 24, 2012)

If we get iced over our world comes to a stop. School is called off, work cancelled and we all stay indoors and wait for it to end.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2012)

We all think we are great drivers and get out there and completely plug the roads.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll be the first to admit I'm not. 

My wife drives 99% of everywhere we go. It's nice, I just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 27, 2012)

Austin said:


> If we get iced over our world comes to a stop. School is called off, work cancelled and we all stay indoors and wait for it to end.


Look for mini baby booms 9 months later.


----------



## Admin (Oct 28, 2012)

I will pay attention to that. 

Come on cold winter!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.snopes.com/pregnant/blackout.asp


----------



## Admin (Oct 29, 2012)

nealtw said:


> http://www.snopes.com/pregnant/blackout.asp



That's a shame. 

I guess people aren't really like "Lights are out, lets make babies.".


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2012)

The story went well with all those sex novels about people stuck in elevators during the power outage in NY.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 30, 2012)

Got a small problem with storm surge from the ocean.  Can anyone suggest a fix? (Pic is real as of tonight)


----------



## nealtw (Oct 30, 2012)

As bad as it is I wonder what treasures will be left on top of the sand afterwards.


----------



## Admin (Oct 30, 2012)

Should be interesting.


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 30, 2012)

CallMeVilla -

Have you ever seen onr of the last scenes in one of the Plant of the Apes? It has Charlton Heston and girl in an animal wrap stumbling on the wave washed beach and seeing the top of Liberty sticking out of the sand. It was an older movie, but shows what may be inevitable.

There were many people affected by the minimal hurricane, but numbers mean important ratings. The feeble infrastructure created most of the problems shown by the "talking heads" in rain coats.

It was not nearly as strong as many other storms, but had a relatively wide path of minimal damage, but more important because of the mass of people, availability of TV markets and amount of "field correspondents", to be polite.

It was little puny compared to other disasters I have been in and followed up later for investigation and damage/loss verification. Katrina and Rita made the news media because of the amount of following problems and was similar in the low level of infrastructure quality and planning. The dramatic parts of Katrina were not really seen because they were not in LA. There was a part of southern MS that was hit head on by a rapid (a few hours) of storm surge of 28' that totally wiped out everything for many miles along the coast and returning (draining) storm surge was even more destructive because of the debris in the water that pulled many thing out into the Gulf of Mexico to be discovered in later years. There were many cars and trucks lost, but many were lodged high in trees quickly and not get dragged out. At least some of the owners found them and could get a photo of the ID/serial numbers and get a quick replacement. - That was very educational experience in construction for 4+ months (24/6 or 7 work) and may rental car was turned in with 30,000 miles on it with the original "temporary" plates on it.

Don't fool with Mother Nature!!!

Dick


----------



## Bachtia112 (Oct 31, 2012)

Today is so cold!!!!


----------



## Admin (Oct 31, 2012)

72 here. It's very nice.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2012)

72 here. It's very nice. 
You chuckle now, we will laugh when you have 130 in the summer.


----------



## Admin (Nov 1, 2012)

As long as the humidity stays low it can be pretty nice.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2012)

As long as the humidity stays low it can be pretty nice. 
That would make the difference.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it's going to be 90 tomorrow. What is this "Winter" you speak of.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2012)

Go sit in the deep freeze for a while. You'll get the idea.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> I think it's going to be 90 tomorrow. What is this "Winter" you speak of.



We're good, keep your 90', scorpions, lizzards, snakes and fire ants big enough to carry small cars off. Give me a lil frost once in a while. Love having 4 seasons round here. 

And TX, where you been hiding? Austin took away the maid service, makes us sweep the floors, make our beds, take out the trash... reminds me a lot of military school.


----------



## Barrie (Nov 2, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> We're good, keep your 90', scorpions, lizzards, snakes and fire ants big enough to carry small cars off. Give me a lil frost once in a while. Love having 4 seasons round here.
> 
> And TX, where you been hiding? Austin took away the maid service, makes us sweep the floors, make our beds, take out the trash... reminds me a lot of military school.


 


:agree:   What's up with this? I didn't see any of this in my contract, I was also told free pizza once a week.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2012)

Barrie said:


> :agree:   What's up with this? I didn't see any of this in my contract, I was also told free pizza once a week.



You misunderstood, you have to buy the pizza once a week.


----------



## Barrie (Nov 2, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> You misunderstood, you have to buy the pizza once a week.


 


Damn old eyes, didn't catch that.  

I was also promised a window office and all I got was this stuffy broom closet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2012)

and you heard room with a closet, he mean't a room in the closet..:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Nov 2, 2012)

TxBuilder. It must be tough when you need a task force to announce when winter starts.
http://www.txv6tf.org/?page_id=850


----------



## nealtw (Nov 2, 2012)

It is about time Oldog got some help cleaning up.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 2, 2012)

Winter in San Antonio for me was two months of rainy, cloudy weather, somewhat colder than normal.


----------



## Admin (Nov 2, 2012)

Barrie said:


> Damn old eyes, didn't catch that.
> 
> I was also promised a window office and all I got was this stuffy broom closet.



You mean stuffy broom closet with a window.


----------



## Barrie (Nov 2, 2012)

Austin said:
			
		

> You mean stuffy broom closet with a window.



If you want to call that a window,  i've seen bigger peepholes in motel room doors.


----------



## Admin (Nov 5, 2012)

Barrie said:


> If you want to call that a window,  i've seen bigger peepholes in motel room doors.



I can have it covered up if you would like? 

For the record those were bullet holes. You need to stay in the better parts of town in the future.


----------



## Barrie (Nov 5, 2012)

Austin said:
			
		

> I can have it covered up if you would like?
> 
> For the record those were bullet holes. You need to stay in the better parts of town in the future.



But I don't know anybody in the better part of town.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 5, 2012)

I could git dat der hole bigger wit the shotgun.....
You need hep??


----------



## nealtw (Nov 5, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> I could git dat der hole bigger wit the shotgun.....
> You need hep??


 
That would fix the stuffy part too.:banana:


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2012)

Barrie said:


> But I don't know anybody in the better part of town.



You know me! It's nice over here. We have chairs, and windows that let non stripped light in.


----------



## Barrie (Nov 6, 2012)

Austin said:


> You know me! It's nice over here. We have chairs, and windows that let non stripped light in.


 

Let me see if I can get a second mortgage for some gas and I just might visit ya.


----------



## Admin (Nov 7, 2012)

You're going to need it!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 12, 2012)

Let me see if I can get a second mortgage for some gas and I just might visit ya. 

When you get  to $5 a gallon you have something to complain about.


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2012)

It's 60 right now and feels like winter. 

It's actually pretty nice.


----------



## Admin (Nov 13, 2012)

45 and I'm freezing. I should have grown my hair out for the winter. My scalp is pretty cold.


----------



## Barrie (Nov 13, 2012)

Austin said:
			
		

> 45 and I'm freezing. I should have grown my hair out for the winter. My scalp is pretty cold.



At least you have the option of being able to grow it. LOL


----------



## nealtw (Nov 13, 2012)

Austin: Have you signed that patition yet? I understand you all are leaving the country.


----------



## Admin (Nov 14, 2012)

Barrie said:


> At least you have the option of being able to grow it. LOL



I am fortunate there, although I m not sure how much longer I have that. 



nealtw said:


> Austin: Have you signed that patition yet? I understand you all are leaving the country.



Without getting to political I believe the US is greater than the sum of it's parts. Texas, the great state that it is, is no exception to this. 

The idea of Texas succession has always been present. The genius loci is one of independence. That will never change.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2012)

We have some up here that want to cut down oak trees because the drop acorns and the kids a allergic to nuts.


----------



## Admin (Nov 15, 2012)

nealtw said:


> We have some up here that want to cut down oak trees because the drop acorns and the kids a allergic to nuts.



I read that. 

Grrrr....


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2012)

They may be allergic to their parents


----------



## Admin (Nov 16, 2012)

I bet when they are older they will wish they where.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a wonder anyone grows up normal. May it is normal, we are all goofy in some ways.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 17, 2012)

nealtw said:


> It's a wonder anyone grows up normal. May it is normal, we are all goofy in some ways.


5/6 ths of the people exhibit short term "mental illness" at one time or another, unless you are June or Ward Cleaver.

If you have to deal with people I recommend you take a peek into your library's reference copy of DSM-IV.


----------



## Admin (Nov 26, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> 5/6 ths of the people exhibit short term "mental illness" at one time or another, unless you are June or Ward Cleaver.
> 
> If you have to deal with people I recommend you take a peek into your library's reference copy of DSM-IV.



I wonder what the 1/6 does?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder what the 1/6 does? 
They'er to young to be dianosed.


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I wonder what the 1/6 does?
> They'er to young to be dianosed.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Admin (Dec 4, 2012)

It's still 80 here. It appears we will not be getting a winter this year.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 4, 2012)

I used the warm days here to reassemble more of my car's engine after replacing the head gasket.
For the next few days I have a glove with the fingertips cut off and a hair dryer on a cord for when I can't feel my hands at all.  The trick with the dryer if you are using it to dry gloves or boots is to maintain enough airflow so the one-time thermal overload switch doesn't open.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 4, 2012)

This is a good place for hair dryers that don't heat anymore
http://bolty.net/2011/03/30/diy-boot-dryer/


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 5, 2012)

nealtw said:


> This is a good place for hair dryers that don't heat anymore
> http://bolty.net/2011/03/30/diy-boot-dryer/


So I could wire a slide switch onto the dryer for the case where no heat is required.  The switch would only conduct the 10A, not switch it.  Versatile is good.


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2012)

72, bright and sunny. I don't now what I want anymore. I thought I wanted winter, but I'm really liking this weather.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2012)

gloating  present participle of gloat 





Verb

gloating


Contemplate or dwell on one's own success or another's misfortune with malignant pleasure.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2012)

I could never figure out why people up north where always looking forwaed to winter, until I realized that the average family had $30,000 worth of snowmobiles all tuned up and ready to go.


----------



## Garenius (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd trade my Australian summer for American winter all day long D:


----------



## Admin (Dec 11, 2012)

Now it's 46 and I'm cold. 

As for gloating, come to Texas where the weather is OK!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 11, 2012)

We've got over 40 today and except for the rain would be quite nice. Actually our winters aren't that bad.


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 12, 2012)

Our area just got 10-16" of snow. The trouble is that it was fairly wet and stuck before weather turned down to about 0F. The deicers do not work at the low temperatures, but many people were out rutting atound and compacting the snow into solid ice on the roads. It would if we had gotten a nice dry snow from the north when the skies turn clear help the sun melt the snow on the roads.

The skiers and snowmobilers are happy now, but want some more on top. The ice fishermen are not happy because the lakes are really not frozen over. The hockey people are still short of ice and all the indoor sheets are booked 24/7 and the natural ice for both regular and pond style hockey (different rinks and rules) have not developed due to the warm weather.

We know it will improve as it gets colder.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like fun once it's frozen over. 

Down here if we get sleet we go inside and don't come out till it's off the ground.


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya - it is a little different, but it is enjoyable companion to the good summers, plus the economy is heavily based on fun, snow and cold.

It is ironic to see high school kids going into a football stadium for a championship football game and see hockey skates and sticks attached since they had reserved the ice arena across the street much earlier to legally start practices for the upcoming hockey season once the football game is over.

We rarely get sleet because it is cold for that messy stuff and just go inside for hockey or outside to fight the skiing on icy slopes, but nothing is perfect. - Many people prefer "hard" water since it makes things more fun.

Dick


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2012)

Tried that ice fishing once, it took all day to make a hole big enough for the boat.  :beer:


----------



## mudmixer (Dec 12, 2012)

You can comeover here for ice fishing, but might have to dodge the ice in your boat and also avoid the floating snow mobiles that mistook  alittle bit of white on the water as snow, when it was really "soft" water and not "hard" water. - It happens every year, even to the guys that try drive out in their vehicles in the next few weeks. The areas under the bridges are always a problem all year because of the currents.

In the spring, we go out on the ice when it is thawing and go on skis and pull a canoe in order to get back to solid ice/ground. The early spring crappie fishing is fantastic and you even get a few pike that are wanting to go up streams to spawn or get speared (illegally for pike).

Dick


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2012)

I was told that I should have taken an auger and just drilled a hole to fish in. 
So the next day I took my auger to the center of the ice and started turning the auger.
I herd this booming deep voice say " THERE ARE NO FISH THERE"
I moved down the ice a little and started again.
I herd the voice again say "THERE ARE NO FISH THERE"
I moved down the way a little and started again.
I again herd the voice and he said  "I TOLD YOU THERE ARE NO FISH THERE" 
I raised my voice and asked, Who are you?
The voice replied "THE ARENA MANAGER"


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2012)

Dick; You were out looking at flood damage. Was there anything that you thought people should have done to there houses that would or could have made a difference.


----------



## Admin (Dec 21, 2012)

It's 57 and I'm very cold.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2012)

They just opened our new cable bridge, they claim the widest in the world. The other day we had about an inch of snow which stuck to the cables and frooze. When it fell off they had smashed windshields and all kinds of fun. Were back up to 40 now, really warm.


----------



## Admin (Dec 28, 2012)

Was there a lot of damage? 

We're in the low 60's now.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 28, 2012)

It happened on one of the older bridges to, so it's likeky just a freak weather thing. A few windsheilds and roof dammaged cars, maybe a couple fast beating hearts. We,re back up to around 40 but the ski hills are in great shape.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2013)

I got a new flannel for Christmas and now I have the weather to wear it! 

40 and windy.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2013)

40, what are you going to do?


----------



## Admin (Jan 3, 2013)

Not put on shoes, I'll tell you that much. 

Sure they are out of the closet, but till it's freezing I'm not wearing them. I saw my dad was wearing shoes today. He blames his old age and lack of circulation.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> Not put on shoes, I'll tell you that much.
> 
> Sure they are out of the closet, but till it's freezing I'm not wearing them. I saw my dad was wearing shoes today. He blames his old age and lack of circulation.


 
Makes me think of the maid in the show Birdcage.:banana:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2013)

You mean the Hank Azaria character? That was pretty funny, he kept falling when he was in shoes.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the shoes were two sizes to big.


----------



## Admin (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe his heart was two sizes to small?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 7, 2013)

Austin said:


> Maybe his heart was two sizes to small?


 

Now you lost me!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2013)

It was a Grinch reference.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 7, 2013)

I have never made a study of the Grinch.


----------



## Admin (Jan 8, 2013)

It might be worth your time, but I doubt it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2013)

I spend way to much time here to argue my time is worth anything, but I think I will pass on the Grinch.


----------

